# Got me 1st poison!



## deenodean (Nov 23, 2015)

Poison's generally don't show up in these parts but here is my 1st intact one. A 1ouncer with the cork still in it. A D in a triangle on the bottom, Dominion Glass Co. .. Word on the street is that they a common here in Canada, but a nice find for me. 
[attachment=image(RG).jpeg]
[attachment=image(BB).jpeg]


----------



## 2find4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Congrats, might want to dump the contents though, if any [8D]


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 23, 2015)

Congrats. I was excited when I dug my first one. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice!  I don't remember ever seeing one quite like that before, though the general design is common.  I've never found even a shard of one of those in the wild, anyway.  Only blue poison bottles I find here (always broken, sadly) are the Carbolic Acid bottles.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Nov 23, 2015)

Danny, the bottle you've unearthed is an early Dominion ABM iodine (though they were used for other poisons, too). They are not as common as people think, but they simply do not command the following that even more common Canadian poisons enjoy, like those Carbolic Acids. No matter, digging up a poison is a kick! I think everyone will agree, too, that it's not something dug up often. I've only dug up maybe 4 or 5 myself.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 24, 2015)

It looks like it cleaned up nicely.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 24, 2015)

Interesting. Looks exactly like a KR-43, but it's oval. Still looking through my books to see if I have it somewhere.


----------



## deenodean (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank u everybody for your thoughts, impressions  and great info. The cork was intact so  amazingly no  liquid or dirt on the inside. It cleaned up perfect. There is room on my shelf for this little guy!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 25, 2015)

I'd like to know for sure it's ABM, I think I see tooling marks. Can you verify that?


----------



## deenodean (Nov 28, 2015)

The seam goes thru the lip.. ABN for sure !!


----------



## Ace (Dec 13, 2015)

Nice find ☺can you still dig that spot? That's the same time period as the screw top coffin poisons, I've only dug one screw top coffin, dug a lot of the one you have and your standard blown coffins and  machine ones! If you get a screw top coffin I'd be interested ☺


----------

